# Friday... Already! Another Fast Week :)



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Not long til I have an enforced absence from the forum for 8 weeks whilst I jaunt up to Europe and see a number of you guys at the GTG (Evening of Sunday 2nd August in London for those that want to come along) and I missed last weeks Friday thread through a combination of a net problem and I was in Hong Kong for some RnR. Anyway im firmly home again and wanted to get this thread rolling. Ive been wearing this SM300 for about 9 days straight now... eeek.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Working nights, and giving this a run out whilst deciding whether to flip it or not.










Keith


----------



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

and i waited at Raffles hotel for you, hoping that you will bring the signed book of yours!! :cry2:

how about a 'wear an omega" day for all today huh?!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL Linus, I hope to get back to SIN again soon. Im a huge fan of sate sticks and otah so need my fix! If we meet in Raffles you can buy the beer


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Alpha PN:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Picked this up this eve from its spa treatment. Was working fine but tight as a nun, now all loose as a goose. Get a year warranty on it now, timed in 5 positions and only 2 seconds out per 24 hours not bad for an oldie, sigh $205 bucks later but had to be done


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This arrived on Thursday...

so it gets an outing today...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Swapped to this, Tudor Snowflake... just back from service


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

This Swiss Army Classic Chrono is about to get flipped







so wearing it today for the last time :tongue2: ... Paul


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Promaster Tough:


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Still wearing my new 'toy'


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Breitling 'Shark'


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

HI

SINN U1










Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice snoflake Jon!

Ive been away all week, been wearing the Pro..


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

An old favourite of mine:


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

It will be my latest catch.....my Lacher "Marine Uhr".....


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> An old favourite of mine:


Thats quite interesting, I've never seen one of those before.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Friday sure comes around quick these days!! Starting out with the Marine Original


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

JonW said:


> Swapped to this, Tudor Snowflake... just back from service


Well done on tracking another one down, just don't let this one go this time  :thumbsup:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Pretty simple choice for me today :grin:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

HAGWE


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Starting out with the Stowa Seatime Carbon:


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Still a bit under the weather today  On advice from a mate in Aus I decided to liberate this beauty from the bank vault and give her an airing for a few days!

Sweet dark side


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

PhilM said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Swapped to this, Tudor Snowflake... just back from service
> ...


Er... Ive already had some offers... gulp... sigh.... LOL

Ok changed again as im off out for dinner with NCON who wanted to see my 3536 so its now on my wrist...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

dickstar1977 said:


> Still a bit under the weather today  On advice from a mate in Aus I decided to liberate this beauty from the bank vault and give her an airing for a few days!
> 
> Sweet dark side


Wahoooo! Good lad!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm still wearing the Aquastar










What happened to MrT's Pocket Dump Thread? :huh:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Just returning from a partee.


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Giving this a lot of wrist time lately


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Swapped to this, Tudor Snowflake... just back from service
> ...


He nearly did but some lunatic (reluctantly) turned it down









Anyway, I thought we were supposed to be having a Pocket Dump Friday :huh:

In which case at the moment I`m still wearing this which I`ve had on overnight (no pockets)

*Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36, 23 Jewels (made in April 2005)*










but I`m hoping to get off to Wanlip after breakfast to see Mr Burrage for a drop off & pick up so will be wearing the Tudor & carrying this lot...


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Anyway, I thought we were supposed to be having a Pocket Dump Friday :huh:


Ah well, if were dumping.










Same watch, more stuff


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Jonmurgie said:


> Friday sure comes around quick these days!! Starting out with the Marine Original


Great picture Jon :thumbsup:

I'm wearing my blue *ORIS TT1* today as usual these days


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

BC3


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Wearing the watch that loads of people buy but never complete the deal. Subject of my moan in the general forum. Put it on a Nato instead of the bracelet and much prefer it so am wearing it now.

Citizen Promaster Aqualand - this thing even tells you the temperature of the water. :blink:

Alasdair


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

PhilM said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Swapped to this, Tudor Snowflake... just back from service
> ...


Phil, youre the kiss of death mate... Ive been made an offer I cant refuse... hmmm...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Some 70's gold and weird electronic technology for me today.










Started to do a few decent shots and the batteries (yes 2 of them :wallbash: ) died on me so a crappy wrist shot from the point and shoot in the meantime.

Still looks blingtastic all the same, just need the 1974 gold car to go with it. I wish.










Cheers,

Gary

P.S. Jase looks like you're not alone after all


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Parabola said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > An old favourite of mine:
> ...


Not likely to see another either...seems when Roy bought & sold 4 copies of this new Seiko back in ?2003?, he bought a real rarity...try doing a Google search for "Seiko 7N42-6130" and you'll end up back here ( :lol: ) or an old page on eBay saying how rare it is.

I think I'll keep it.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> Some 70's gold and weird electronic technology for me today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For christ sake Gary,,thats effing ghastly...and i thought i made it clear that i never wanted to see it again....


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> Some 70's gold and weird electronic technology for me today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Garry mate

I hear that, that is my dream car, tehre is one round the corner is chocolate brown with orange velor and leather! Everytime I see it I want it more!

Well done on the GP mate, nice catch


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Longines DolceVita today



















Longines L538, 23 jewels (ETA 251.471)


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

Got this on today although I have put it on a olive nato (I was a nato virgin till yesterday  )


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

Hope you dont mind if i have a dump










cwc g10


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Back home from nightshift, and need to stay up to look after Jude, as Nikki has important meeting with Tax office so has had to go to work...

Thought i would change into this......probably the best watch i have come across in a very long time.....i am so taken with it, i have sourced another module for it.



















Hopefully will be able to hit the sack sometime today.....

Keith


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Pocket dump - modded Vostok Amphibia + keys & assorted shrapnel 

Have a good weekend everyone :thumbup:


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

A bit of orange to brighten up a rather dull, wet day


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Divex for me on this wet and miserable Friday at work.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

KEITHT said:


> Back home from nightshift, and need to stay up to look after Jude, as Nikki has important meeting with Tax office so has had to go to work...
> 
> Thought i would change into this......probably the best watch i have come across in a very long time.....i am so taken with it, i have sourced another module for it.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Japy club Keith 

Here's a picture of my long since sold automatic Aquatique! I regretted selling it so found a yellow dialled quartz one on ebay ....... but I sold that too, I've no idea why really :huh: :blink: as both were absolutely superb watches & beautifully made - enjoy yours & wear it in good health :thumbup:


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

At work with the old faithful:










Then this for later:










It tell you something - that's one big watch! Here it is next to my 44mm Paneralike (which looks small in comparison)  :










Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

Wow, some very nice watches oin display today!

I am wearing the Anonimo Militare again:










all the best

Jan


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

why wear anything else... :huh:

will wear one of my marathons though to swim later


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This pychedelic Beuchat.

Bertrand


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

First time on a Friday thread for me! Working at home so not much in the pockets, but my Soxa is on a new strap and I can't resist showing it off










HAGWE


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

On rotation...



















Though looking outside, it should be a diver & I'm meant to be going to a BMF BBQ this weekend :huh:  !


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


Thats nice watch on the far left what is it.? :lol: :lol:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

shadowninja said:


>


Ohhh that Sicuras nice I used to have one just like it :tongue2:

this for me today










maybe change to this latter










or this










One things for sure its deffo a Breitling day for me


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Changed over to the Sinn U1 and did a pocket dump:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Last wear for this off to bay for chop on the weekend.

Titoni Airmaster.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Wearing this Tungsten at the mo, some day I will take a better pic


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

New arrival for me 

May not be the most popular around here, however I'm certainly smitten :wub:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

KEITHT said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > Some 70's gold and weird electronic technology for me today.
> ...


:sadwalk:

.

.

.

.

.

.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Parabola said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


Don't blame you, I really like the bezel on it


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

A real one 

*16600 SD 2006*










...but I have incoming so will be wearing that tonight no doubt - can you guess what it is yet?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Some great stuff today, gents. :thumbsup:

Seems every Friday lately I've been wearing a newer arrival and neglecting one of my absolute favs...

*Omega Seamaster Professional, 2255.80*










...still think it'd be the last to go if the **** hit the fan. :yes:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

SharkBike said:


> Some great stuff today, gents. :thumbsup:
> 
> Seems every Friday lately I've been wearing a newer arrival and neglecting one of my absolute favs...
> 
> ...


I am getting a Ti one of those soon :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Omega PO


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Changed over as the postie turned up with this one today, so it's straight on the wrist


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Stuart Davies said:


> ...but I have incoming so will be wearing that tonight no doubt - can you guess what it is yet?


Strela Chrono ??? h34r:


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

after a difficult start to our relationship, turns out we're getting along just fine.....










Fortis B42 Official Cosmonauts Day/Date

anyone up for a "show us your case-back art" theme for next Friday?


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

langtoftlad said:


> [strela Chrono ??? h34r:


Darn it! :taz: - too easy! :lol:

Not my pic - but of actual watch...










It's being collected from the PO as I write :clap:!


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

LV today...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

haven't worn this for a while, so it's having some wrist time this afternoon


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

got the Tissot on as I am away for work, fried fish skin, scallops and bbq chicken wings for dinner. Look what I found in the mini-bar!










cheers

Andy


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Wearing this Kronos Pseudo Ruhla (ETA 2824-2).










HAGW

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## donnelly (May 23, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> An old favourite of mine:


very nice indeed Paul!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)




----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

foztex said:


> got the Tissot on as I am away for work, fried fish skin, scallops and bbq chicken wings for dinner. Look what I found in the mini-bar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you in Japan, Andy? I haven't had Pocari Sweat since I was there last :lol:


----------



## donnelly (May 23, 2008)

MarkF said:


>


Great looking watch Mark


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks Bernard, best looking watch that I own.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Toshi said:


> Are you in Japan, Andy? I haven't had Pocari Sweat since I was there last :lol:


 Hong Kong Rich,

went window shopping with Jon last weekend, had a fantastic day out. complete chance we were both here at the same time.

all on me lonesome now mind and working 14hrs a day, great place though.

Andy

by the way I put the sweat straight back after the photo, unopened, I am not a fan and ive got a stock of real japanese Kirin Classic, mmmmm.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

JonW said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


Oh well sorry about that, in fact it was those hands and the interest in the Tudor Sub that led me down the Rolex route


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Went outside and snapped a new pic. 










Later,

William


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

foztex said:


> ive got a stock of real japanese Kirin Classic, mmmmm.


Have to agree with you on that one Andy, it's so nice, in fact if I didn't spend all my money on it as well as bringing some home with me I think I could have stretched to having some Candy with it


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Still the Inge:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > ive got a stock of real japanese Kirin Classic, mmmmm.
> ...


well I disagree. I much prefer Asahi Super Dry. Much smoother taste :tongue2:


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Swapped over to this for the rest of the day and no doubt the weekend


----------



## thewhiz (Mar 28, 2009)

Alexus said:


> This arrived on Thursday...
> 
> so it gets an outing today...


EEEK!!!!!

nice chrono alexus very nice,

anyway, i've been wearing this all day










but, if the strap was the right size i would be wearing my

swatch irony chrono but i need a new strap.


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Precista PRS22 on a 2 week passround


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

rlt 69 most of the week - the one with the swords -then changed into this new arrival.










haven't swapped the really naff strap yet, but, have rodico'd the dial and inner surface of the crystal to get a couple of particles out.

running about +20 seconds a day on the wrist so no need to regulate either - happy days.

decent pictures when i get a new camera and tripod  so don't hold your breath...

re colours - the case is 9ct plate and not far off the colour of my wedding ring.

the pinky ring is only slightly whiter gold - yet in the piccie they look very different indeed :huh:

oi loikes a bit o' gold so i does...

hagwe

edit

also that dial is champagne not white - god i need a decent camera.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

There are some _stunning_ watches today.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Changed to this for the evening


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this before coming to work...

*Buran, Model 7750/442 1 903, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels.*


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Jonmurgie said:


> Swapped over to this for the rest of the day and no doubt the weekend


Outstanding picture Jon


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Toshi said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > foztex said:
> ...


After living in Japan for over ten years I have to admit that Kirin Ichiban Shibori my favorite beer, rather than the lager


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Have been giving the St Exupery a spin


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> Wearing this Kronos Pseudo Ruhla (ETA 2824-2).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will have that back of you one day....oh yes indeedy


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

modded sammie for me today...


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This today:










Mark


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing this Kronos Pseudo Ruhla (ETA 2824-2).
> ...


I'm keeping it now :tease:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Flashharry said:


> After living in Japan for over ten years I have to admit that Kirin Ichiban Shibori my favorite beer, rather than the lager


the sapporo brewery in hokkaido make (or at least used to) ichiban something or other which was the best of the beer i had over there.

almost as good as tiger beer - but not quite. anyway anything is better than than asahi super fekkin' pish.

anywho, as i am safely back in the homeland am half way through the second flagon of perry bought from last weeks malvern show.

and its starting to kick in methinks.... :alcoholic:

the astral is now on a 17mm hirsch diamond calf which is a huge improvement, but still not quite right.

710 says it needs a more "vintage strap" and she is usually right about these things.

rather than clutter this thread any serious suggestions would be gratefully received via pm.

ttfn


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

A better pic of the Speedsonic just for Keith :lol:. Stu close your eyes too mate.










Kerching! :afro:

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. Des you're rambling man, time to pour in more booze :wine:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> Stu close your eyes too mate.


I have... :schmoll:  :crybaby:

Now stop posting pictures of it or everyone is going to want one!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Agent orange said:


> P.S. Des you're rambling man, time to pour in more booze :wine:


have run out of anything that will mix well.

only red wine or guinness left - might be a bad idea after cider.

nice speedsonic right enough - even if i don't do chronos as a rule. :shutup:

but what do i know?


----------

